# IDAL Convention



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

I posted a couple photos of some of the sample boards I saw at the International Decorative Artisans League IDAL convention. 

Again a one day class to learn a couple of nice looking techniques was in the 350 to 375 dollars range, OUCH. 

http://www,EuropeanPaintandTextures.com I'll post more soon, and try to decipher some of those finishes for you.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Your link didnt work. Which ones impressed you? I'm friends with half the people who taught.......no need for deciphering. Half is product


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Hell you dont learn anything at those seminars. I have known many of those people as well and really there is nothing new finish wise it is all just what is the newest in product. I stay with what works for me on a local level and then some cool special effect products that Faux Effects has.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It seems there are different degrees of decorative artists and the Barcelona guy doesn't appear to be at the same degree as rob and marlowe. He has passion and loves to teach the methods he knows though.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Is Foux Effects that company that has a school to learn about their paint? Is this the same as Idal?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Retired said:


> Is Foux Effects that company that has a school to learn about their paint? Is this the same as Idal?


IDAL is the artisans league, Faux Effects is the innovator of most of the water based faux finishing products. While Faux Effects is not the only company now by far they did kinda revolutionize a lot of what we do. I learned faux before water based products as for about 5 or so years I only used oil and believe me it was much better. I always did my crackles with spray layers of Elmer's glue and if I wanted a worn finish is used candle wax. While things with water based became easier it doesn't mean its better. Til today I revert back to the way I used to do it as professional products can cost upward of $70-100 per gallon and IMO no one can afford what it costs to do it anymore. 
Going back to IDAL it is a meeting to show off new products and they teach small seminars which IMO cost way tooooooo much money for what you get!


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

FoilEffects said:


> IDAL is the artisans league, Faux Effects is the innovator of most of the water based faux finishing products. While Faux Effects is not the only company now by far they did kinda revolutionize a lot of what we do. I learned faux before water based products as for about 5 or so years I only used oil and believe me it was much better. I always did my crackles with spray layers of Elmer's glue and if I wanted a worn finish is used candle wax. While things with water based became easier it doesn't mean its better. Til today I revert back to the way I used to do it as professional products can cost upward of $70-100 per gallon and IMO no one can afford what it costs to do it anymore.
> Going back to IDAL it is a meeting to show off new products and they teach small seminars which IMO cost way tooooooo much money for what you get!


Do thier paints come in smaller sizes for small jobs? You mentioned some special things they made . Are these better than oil too? I can't remember seeing any of these at paint stores in any size. Are similar paints in art stores? 

Some paints are expensive. One of the most expensive is fingernail polish. I've seen some that is 8 bucks for half an ounce. So that would be $8.00 X 128 X 2 or $2,048/gallon and that is without sales tax and probably not all the same color if somebody needed a whole gallon. 

I agree. If those seminars are that much, it would be better to just buy a few books. For those who want to go to the Idal thing, is it every week?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Retired said:


> Do thier paints come in smaller sizes for small jobs? You mentioned some special things they made . Are these better than oil too? I can't remember seeing any of these at paint stores in any size. Are similar paints in art stores?
> 
> Some paints are expensive. One of the most expensive is fingernail polish. I've seen some that is 8 bucks for half an ounce. So that would be $8.00 X 128 X 2 or $2,048/gallon and that is without sales tax and probably not all the same color if somebody needed a whole gallon.
> 
> I agree. If those seminars are that much, it would be better to just buy a few books. For those who want to go to the Idal thing, is it every week?


Man you are always calculating things... Just so you know the only calculations you need to do is on google at costs. Some of the bigger players are:

fauxeffects.com
adicolor.com
modernmasters.com
texturline.com

I dont know who sells what and in what sizes as I really only buy from Faux Effects if I dont just buy locally.

Classes and books are not the same thing! Faux is kinda dying out so the class cost is just not worth it anymore. It used to be that all magazines were packed with faux on the walls and fancy mirrors now there isnt any faux on the walls but the mirrors are still there.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

FoilEffects said:


> Man you are always calculating things... Just so you know the only calculations you need to do is on google at costs. Some of the bigger players are:
> 
> fauxeffects.com
> adicolor.com
> ...


 
Part of contracting is calculating or better said, estimating. A misplaced decimal or making a mistake when estimating from a blueprint can be costly. The same can be said for buying large volumes of paint. Did you ever compare the cost of four quarts of paint as opposed to a gallon? The paintmakers are smart enough to charge for the four cans. 

It sounds like Fuax Effects only sells gallons. I looked them up on a website and they are all over the place. It also looked like they have schools too. Did you go to one of thier schools? Do they sell fives? I didn't see any. 

Is thier paint better or are the prices better than the other sources you mention? I have seen the Modern Masters labels in a couple of pretty much retail paint stores. It it good paint? I think they sold some of thier paints in quarts and even pints. I'll have to check. Do they offer professional pricing? Paying retail for paint is not a good deal if a person wants to make a living at this trade IMO. 

I should check out some of those magazines you mentioned. Which ones would you suggest and how about some books too? I am near a big library and I really like Amazon and Barnes&Noble for thier service and prices. 

Sorry about all the questions but I may have to do some of this stuff around the house and I want to do it right and use the right paint and it sure is great to talk with someone with depth of experience. I am surprised that you are not fllooded with all kinds of questions.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Retired said:


> Part of contracting is calculating or better said, estimating. A misplaced decimal or making a mistake when estimating from a blueprint can be costly. The same can be said for buying large volumes of paint. Did you ever compare the cost of four quarts of paint as opposed to a gallon? The paintmakers are smart enough to charge for the four cans.
> 
> It sounds like Fuax Effects only sells gallons. I looked them up on a website and they are all over the place. It also looked like they have schools too. Did you go to one of thier schools? Do they sell fives? I didn't see any.
> 
> ...


I thought you said you went to FE's website? If you did you should know that they sell quarts, gallons and 5's of most of their products.

Calculating quarts based on cost is one of the dumbest things. The reason companies sell quarts is to benefit you. Many people that would buy quarts want to do samples, have smaller projects and so on and what good would it do to say buy a gallon for 2xs as much if you only need 1/2 a quart and that is it!

I gave you the places, so now you should be able to do your own research.


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*when I post*

You know guys. when I post I typically am posting for the benefit of people that DO NOT have a whole lot of experiece in the decorative painting side of paint contracting. 

People that may want to hear or learn about new "stuff" in this field. 

People that don't want to spend a bucket full of money just to get some info and ideas and feedback. 

If you are a seasoned faux finisher/ decorative painter, great. Lots of lurkers on this site probably are not and probably don't mind some free exposure and advice.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

FoilEffects said:


> I thought you said you went to FE's website? If you did you should know that they sell quarts, gallons and 5's of most of their products.
> 
> Calculating quarts based on cost is one of the dumbest things. The reason companies sell quarts is to benefit you. Many people that would buy quarts want to do samples, have smaller projects and so on and what good would it do to say buy a gallon for 2xs as much if you only need 1/2 a quart and that is it!
> 
> I gave you the places, so now you should be able to do your own research.


I agree. If a pint is needed for a job then that is what should be purchased. Even a halfpint will do sometimes. I used to keep half pints of OneShot for those little extras and licks that keep the customer coming back for years. 

What I found about this company is that thier HQ is in Florida and they sell not only paint and classes but franchises to sell paint and classes. Also there are several levels of classes and if you want to buy just more than a few of thier paints it is necessary to take more classes. This even extends to new products. 

My question would be on this would be is this like Amway or is the end product a nice glass of Koolaid if you know the secret password?


----------

